# Azathioprine



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,  

I'm hoping you'll be able to give me some advice on a drug I've recently being prescribed Azathioprine, the drug has been prescribed to control an autoimmune condition I have Lupus SLE.

I'm on a waiting list for DE and we're still hopeful for natural conception.  I've heard different reports on this drug, some say its safe for pregnancy and breastfeeding, some info I've read airs on the side of caution and indicates it should only be used if the benefits outweigh the risks but there is no indication of what the risks are.  Some info said that contraception should be used.  Please could you let me know your views on this drug for pregnancy, I need to try it to see if it improves my Lupus but if its going to cause us problems on our quest for a family I'll need to seek an alternative.  Also could you tell me how long the drug would stay in my system if I tried it for a six month period?  Initially I'll be on 25mg, progressing to 50mg after a fortnight then probably onto 75mg which should be my limit if my system tolerates it ok.

Many thanks for your help

Best Regards
Kaz


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kaz,

As an immunosuppressant drug this would only be considered in pregnancy if benefit outweighs risk. SLE carries its own risks in pregnancy so almost all women with SLE do need to continue with their medication during a pregnancy.

I'm not at work just now so don't have access to the specialist text books. I'll have a look tomorrow and get back to you with a more detailed reply. I'm assuming that you are being treated at a specialist clinic for the SLE? You should discuss the risks with your Lupus consultant as they will have experience with this situation and should be able to talk you through the options.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

